#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Σύλλογοι - Παρατάξεις ΤΕΕ & ΕΕΤΕΜ >  > > >  >  >  Ανοικτή επιστολή του προέδρου του ΤΕΕ προς τους μηχανικούς

## ALIKI

http://portal.tee.gr/portal/page/por..._oktovrios.pdf

----------


## Xάρης

Το ΤΕΕ έχει απόλυτο δίκιο στα περισσότερα απ' όσα γράφει στην επιστολή.
*Όμως, η υποκριτική του στάση δεν έχει τελειωμό!*

Αφού αναγνωρίζει ότι υπάρχει και όντως υπάρχει πρόβλημα πληρωμής των ασφαλιστικών εισφορών του ΤΣΜΕΔΕ από το 1/4 των εν ενεργεία μηχανικών, γιατί δεν συμμορφώνεται, στο προ δεκαετίας κάλεσμα του Συνηγόρου του Πολίτη, προς τις επιταγές του Συντάγματος και συνεχίζει να ασφαλίζει το ΤΣΜΕΔΕ την "ιδιότητα", με αποτέλεσμα να αυξάνονται συνεχώς οι οφειλές του αδυνατούντος να πληρώσει μηχανικού ο οποίος και οδηγείται σε αδιέξοδο;

Αφού αποδεικνύεται εκ των πραγμάτων ότι υπάρχει υπερπροσφορά εργασίας και μάλιστα σε ειδικότητες όπως π.χ. οι Αρχιτέκτονες και οι Πολιτικοί Μηχανικοί, γιατί συναίνεσε στη δημιουργία νέων τμημάτων όπως π.χ. του τμήματος Αρχιτεκτόνων στα Ιωάννινα το 2009;

Το ΤΕΕ είναι σύμμαχος μας;
Οι υπηρεσίες που λαμβάνουμε είναι ανάλογες των εισφορών μας μέσω συνδρομών, 2% (ιδιωτικά έργα) και 2‰ (δημόσια έργα);

*Το καλύτερο που έχει να κάνει η πολιτεία είναι να καταργήσει την υποχρεωτική εγγραφή στο ΤΕΕ για την άσκηση του επαγγέλματος και την υποχρεωτική ασφάλιση στο ΤΣΜΕΔΕ.
Να δούμε τότε πόσοι θεωρούν το ΤΕΕ ότι τους προσφέρει.*

Φτάσαμε στο σημείο να λέμε τι τυχεροί είναι οι μηχανικοί των ΤΕΙ που δεν απαιτείται να εγγραφούν στο ΤΕΕ για να ασκήσουν το επάγγελμά τους, που ασφαλίζονται στον ΟΑΕΕ και όχι στο ΤΣΜΕΔΕ.

Υ.Γ.: Αγαπητέ διοικούντες το ΤΕΕ. Κάνετε μεγάλο λάθος. Οι διπλωματούχοι μηχανικοί θα συνεχίσουν να υπάρχουν και χωρίς το ΤΕΕ. Οι θεσούλες σας δεν θα υπάρχουν!

----------


## CFAK

Προσυπογράφω το κείμενο απολύτως.
Αν αυτές οι απόψεις απηχούν και τις προτάσεις των ΕλΕΜ, πρέπει να στηρίξουμε την προσπάθειά τους.

----------

